# Mihawk vs Green Bull



## Dead Precedence (Jun 16, 2022)

It had to be done  

if GB really does have a black blade will this end up rivaling Shanks vs Mihawk in sword debates?

Does GB fall under Mihawk’s title or does he not? He is a sword otaku after all.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jun 16, 2022)

Swordsman vs World Strongest Swordsman

hmmm I wonder who wins

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eustathios (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Swordsman vs World Strongest Swordsman
> 
> hmmm I wonder who wins


If he has a black blade.

OMG, I would not care if WSS has that title.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 16, 2022)

Well Mihawk is WSS so he should be over Greenbull

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shunsuiju (Jun 16, 2022)

Stronger swordsman > strong swordsman

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Well Mihawk is WSS so he should be over Greenbull


Yeah and Ryuma should be associated with Zoro, o wait that was Luffy.

WSS > any sword users is the original ZKK.

It will never die, if you have a sword now that is the end of the story, you can neg diff 2 YC with your DF but if you have a sword that is the real shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## trance (Jun 16, 2022)

mihawk high/very high diff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk is a better swordsman but all feats we have of GB so far show him not using swords. I think the plant part of his ability is very important just like Shanks's haki is. In a fight involving not just swords, I'd bet on the admiral.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk is top 1-2 in the world

Top 3 at worst

Reactions: Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 3 | Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> In a fight involving not just swords,


How can a dude with a sword not fight only with a sword?

This is what I can read in here.

The dude used his DF to capture 2 YCs ... but this is a battle of swords.

...


----------



## TrolonoaZoro (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk clears.  
This is like arguing King beats Zoro because he's a magical lunerian + fruit users. 
Superior swordsman always win.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mylesime (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk high diff.

Better hype and Portrayal, which take precedence.

If we're talking about feats tough?
Greenbull has the edge with one page.

Luckily almost nobody truly gives a fuck about them feats out here, as proven time and time again.... ......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk wins, and for me it has nothing to do with title. 

Green Bull can be a swordsman, but he also has a Plant DF that is absolutely ridiculous in scope. 

I don't see Mihawk losing to any Admiral except perhaps Sakazuki.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The crazy hacker (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Typhon (Jun 16, 2022)

Any Admiral beats Mihawk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 16, 2022)

I used to think Mihawk was stronger than Shanks. I'm honestly not so certain anymore that he is actually on that top level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brian (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk high diffs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tupadre97 (Jun 16, 2022)

mihawk easily

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 16, 2022)

I would be pretty disappointed if Mihawk isnt currently the wss without any caveats, because what would that mean for Zoro and his dream eos, he gets the title but there are ten other hakimen, devilfruitmen, rokushikimen or whatever who also fight primarily with swords, but are above him, what a thrilling conclusion

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JustSumGuy (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk can't even beat Vista

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1 | Tier Specialist 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 16, 2022)

Oda didn’t make it clear enough

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2022)

Green Bull low diff.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 16, 2022)

TasteTheDifference said:


> I would be pretty disappointed if Mihawk isnt currently the wss without any caveats, because what would that mean for Zoro and his dream eos, he gets the title but there are ten other hakimen, devilfruitmen, rokushikimen or whatever who also fight primarily with swords, but are above him, what a thrilling conclusion



When he fought King he literally said that King wasn't a swordsman.  Zoro would apply the same logic elsewhere.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 16, 2022)

Draffut said:


> When he fought King he literally said that King wasn't a swordsman.  Zoro would apply the same logic elsewhere.


look i would just be very disappointed if zoro won a fraudulent title, to me one piece is about people achieving epic things such as becoming The World's Strongest Swordsman, not "the worlds strongest swordsman" but not really (you have to consult tier specialists to adjudicate who is), im not even a zoro fanboy more of a luffytard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 16, 2022)

TasteTheDifference said:


> look i would just be very disappointed if zoro won a fraudulent title, to me one piece is about people achieving epic things such as becoming The World's Strongest Swordsman, not "the worlds strongest swordsman" but not really (you have to consult tier specialists to adjudicate who is), im not even a zoro fanboy more of a luffytard


Yeah so if you have a sword you are weaker than Zoro. 

You hear that Roger, o never mind Oda does not give a darn because Ryuma just Hyped Luffy in Wano and not Zoro.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk extreme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 16, 2022)

I am still going to give Mihawk the benefit of the doubt.

Mihawk wins extreme difficulty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 16, 2022)

Damn Mihawk’s dominating.

Really come a long way huh, in MF I bet ya he woulda lost to all the admirals and prob went 50/50 with Doffy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Etherborn (Jun 16, 2022)

Swordsman vs. World's Strongest Swordsman.

Fight gets postponed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 12


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 16, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Yeah so if you have a sword you are weaker than Zoro.
> 
> You hear that Roger, o never mind Oda does not give a darn because Ryuma just Hyped Luffy in Wano and not Zoro.


Maybe zoro will be stronger than Roger, this is the kind of stuff I envision for the end of a shonen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Udell (Jun 16, 2022)

People really use that WSS title to try give Mihawk the edge over everyone. If I am the world's greatest boxer and someone who is a martial artist who happens to box, fight, that don't mean I will win. I will win its a boxing match since the martial artist wont be allowed to kick, that is when my victory is guaranteed other than that I am screwed. 

Mihawk has that title because no one has greater sword skill than him. That doesn't make him stronger than anyone in a fight. Especially when everyone fights uniquely. Some fighters just happen to incorporate sword techniques in their fighting styles. People are just crazy smh.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 16, 2022)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Maybe zoro will be stronger than Roger, this is the kind of stuff I envision for the end of a shonen


You said that to the wrong person bro. He’s gonna come back and blow a gasket, don’t give him a coronary.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Jun 16, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> You said that to the wrong person bro. He’s gonna come back and blow a gasket, don’t give him a coronary.


I hope zoro is stronger than either Roger or ryuma by end of series, I've been reading this for like 15 years maybe lol, that's the kind of stuff I want to see, greatness, ryuma is barely even a character outside of monsters

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## YMICrazy (Jun 16, 2022)

Mihawk. You don't introduce someone that early as an end goal for rayleigh's stand in with that much power to make him lesser than a recently drafted admiral who wants to please daddy Akainu. Well actually my thinking goes that zoro will eventually equal Rayleigh and Kizaru admitted that he alone couldn't take him down in his old age and needed preparations to do so. So prime Rayleigh must have been something. Well I might be wrong but that's just the feeling I get.

GB is very strong since like Mihawk he is confident enough in going solo but his attitude and motivation are lacking. If all he cares is about impressing Akainu, it won't be enough in this fight.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 16, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Damn Mihawk’s dominating.
> 
> Really come a long way huh, in MF I bet ya he woulda lost to all the admirals and prob went 50/50 with Doffy.


He’s usually always leads polls despite what the manga contrays about him

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2022)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Maybe zoro will be stronger than Roger,


Yes and maybe Zoro will Kill Kaido in Wano.



TasteTheDifference said:


> im not even a zoro fanboy more of a luffytard





Dead Precedence said:


> You said that to the wrong person bro. He’s gonna come back and blow a gasket, don’t give him a coronary.


Mates I don't give 2 cents what your imaginations provide.

Read the damn manga.


And you will not be shocked why Luffy was praised next to Ryuma and not Zoro.

Zoro's dream is not to be stronger that the PK aka Roger, it wasn't to kill Kaido, it wasned to be praised next to Ryuma and it will no be to be stronger then any user that has ever lived with a sword.

I sometimes want Oda to give Luffy a cutting Form just to see the stupidity of some people in here, o wait some of them belived Zoro was stronger than Luffy  ... never mind.


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I don't see Mihawk losing to any Admiral except perhaps Sakazuki.


I don't think he loses even to Saka, extreme diff either way but you know I do not like Akainu so.

Regarding the other he has the upper edge but not because of his WSS shit .


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Yes and maybe Zoro will Kill Kaido in Wano.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Zoro fuck your bitch everytime he’s mentioned in a positive light you start spiraling into incoherent ESL rage.

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Did Zoro fuck your bitch everytime he’s mentioned in a positive light you start spiraling into incoherent ESL rage.


Who are you?

Do you understand what is a fictional character?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Who are you?
> 
> Do you understand that is a fictional character?


You quoted me numbnuts. And I see he works you into a frenzy every-time people speak positively of him.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> You quoted me numbnuts. And I see he works you into a frenzy every-time people speak positively of him.


You know that was rethorical?


Also yeah ... I know who you are.



Dead Precedence said:


> And I see he works you into a frenzy every-time people speak positively of him.


Then you can not read.


Ren. said:


> I don't think he loses even to Saka, extreme diff either way but you know I do not like Akainu so.




Go up there and see the votes for Mihawk, search for my name


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> You know that was rethorical?
> 
> 
> Also yeah ... I know who you are.
> ...


WOW you went through my posts well over a decade ago. Jesus Christ my man, this is weird. On that note thoughts on my deadlift form?

And I can read just trying to parse your posts give me the same effect as trying to parse togashi’s ramblings in the current arc while reading manga stream translations.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> WOW you went through my posts well over a decade ago. Jesus Christ my man, this is weird


You have 1k posts. You called me names like you know me! I searched to see what your opinions were from the start ...  you have mine there.

Now you are effected! That is called narcissisms.



Dead Precedence said:


> And I can read just trying to parse your posts give me the same effect as trying to parse togashi’s ramblings


Now that is an add hominem.


You always criticize people you do  not know and expect to be treated good after?

That thread was about Mihawk, in 2010 you though he was stronger than FG Ichigo based on the heart and you are criticizing me that I don't think Zoro will surpass Roger.

And I am incoherent ... ok mate, have a nice day.

What I did was what you said you did for me, that I am such a Mihawk hater, well from the perspective of someone like you I am but that is quite irrelevant.



Dead Precedence said:


> You quoted me numbnuts.


Also that was a joke  ... see the funny rating given to it.
Now back to my coffee.


----------



## Amol (Jun 17, 2022)

Greenbull obviously.

He has much much better feats.
He is also a DF user to Mihawk's title is irrelevant.


----------



## arv993 (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk high diff. WSS ftw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2022)

Roger also has a sword but this doesn't mean that Mihawk can beat him. By feats Aramaki obviously. By standing either way extreme I think. I don't think Mihawk has higher tier or anything. God tier might be reserved for god of the sword Ryuma,but for sure not for Mihawk who is just a top tier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## convict (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk extreme difficulty.

I would rank Mihawk as top 2 or 3 in the world asides from Imu level hidden threats.

Especially since we now know there is no reason to put Shanks over him as emperor titles are partially due to their forces and territory rather than individual might (although that of course helps).

Speaking of which, why hasn't anyone made a thread on how Buggy being an emperor affects Mihawk vs Shanks yet OL you slacking

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> He’s usually always leads polls despite what the manga contrays about him


He's portrayed as a rival to Shanks so he automatically is far above an admiral.

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## bil02 (Jun 17, 2022)

If every top tier that appears outta nowhere is magically stronger than established top tiers that have been known through out the one piece world for X number of years,then where is the manga going...

My stance is clear ; Fuji and Greenbull may be top tiers but would be impossible for me to put them above any Emperor/Admirals/WS Holders.. 

Might as well say unknown top tier Y is stronger than WB.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> You have 1k posts. You called me names like you know me! I searched to see what your opinions were from the start ...  you have mine there.
> 
> Now you are effected! That is called narcissisms.
> 
> ...


You know what actually, I apologize. I shouldn't have went at you like that and it was unnecessary. I'd also rather not bog down derail this thread with insults, guess I just have a habit of being snarky to the point of being rude.

That said I made this thread actually cause of posts like this.


Ren. said:


> How can a dude with a sword not fight only with a sword?
> 
> This is what I can read in here.
> 
> ...


Yes, Green Bull has a DF (that he likely awakened) so you can say he doesn't fall under Mihawk's jurisdiction. However, if he actually does have a black blade that's where things get interesting because he actually cares enough about his sword to blacken it. When not even swordsmen like Rayleigh or Shanks have black blades. Yeah, you can say he's more versatile than Mihawk but then it really does bring back the whole who falls under Mihawk's title debate and if DF users really are immune to it or if that was just headcannon that people came up with to cope (I'm not arguing for or against). I mean at least with Fuji you can say he didn't have a black blade but if GB has one then he prob does follow the path of the swordsmen (or whatever you want to call it more than even Fuji).

Only two things that can throw a wrench in that is if his blade isn't even black obviously or if he picked it up off a strong swordsman like Zoro did with Shusui.



convict said:


> Mihawk extreme difficulty.
> 
> I would rank Mihawk as top 2 or 3 in the world asides from Imu level hidden threats.
> 
> ...


If anything I  think GB having a black blade reignites Shanks vs Mihawk debates (aside from Buggy being an emperor lol). I know people might mock me with hakiman arguments, but really if a DF user (that likely has awakening) was able to replicate Mihawk's blade blackening feat (that Shanks and Rayleigh and Roger have not) then I really do think that Shanks has more up his sleeve than think.  Zero chance imo that he won't have some Conqueror's that we haven't seen (same for Roger, no way his CoC was equal to WB otherwise Primebeard would be>>him).

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk wins of course.

Zoro’s final opponent > Sanji’s final opponent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> He's portrayed as a rival to Shanks so he automatically is far above an admiral.


let’s do some simple math. 
If an admiral was sent to capture him, and hawkeye with his “amazing observation” was able to sense it which led him to be thrilled and excited that would mean admiral>shanks which was always obvious

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Mihawk wins of course.
> 
> Zoro’s final opponent > Sanji’s final opponent.


Admiral is Zoro final opponent , we already having several manga panels of luffy telling us he wants to Zoro to accomplish his goal by the time he’s pirate king


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> let’s do some simple math.
> If an admiral was sent to capture him, and hawkeye with his “amazing observation” was able to sense it which led him to be thrilled and excited that would mean admiral>shanks which was always obvious


The problem is this math originates in poor reading comprehension. The thrill and excitement he felt were about being chased. That's it. No mention of a strong chaser or anything.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Damn Mihawk’s dominating.
> 
> Really come a long way huh, in MF I bet ya he woulda lost to all the admirals and prob went 50/50 with Doffy.


Mihawk is certainly Yonko level in my eyes, and he is certainly > Green Bull or any admiral in that case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Luffy (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> Did Zoro fuck your bitch everytime he’s mentioned in a positive light you start spiraling into incoherent ESL rage.


YOOO

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Jun 17, 2022)

Udell said:


> Mihawk has that title because no one has greater sword skill than him


Citation? Pretty sure the WSS is just the swordsman who is the strongest. Doesn't matter what the hell you use to facilitate it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> The problem is this math originates in poor reading comprehension. The thrill and excitement he felt were about being chased. That's it. No mention of a strong chaser or anything.


Did shanks make him excited when he visited on his island, answer the question

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Did shanks make him excited when he visited on his island, answer the question


So Shanks is a marine chasing him? When Mihawk was the one visiting him? What is this question even?

Don't go on side missions. Mihawk felt excited about being chased. That's all. At the end of the day he views Shanks as the benchmark for swordsmen to challenge him. No Fujitora. No Kizaru. No Greenbull with black blade. The gap is so big that none of them is even on the radar for Mihawk compared to Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> So Shanks is a marine chasing him? When Mihawk was the one visiting him? What is this question even?
> 
> Don't go on side missions. Mihawk felt excited about being chased. That's all. At the end of the day he views Shanks as the benchmark for swordsmen to challenge him. No Fujitora. No Kizaru. No Greenbull with black blade. The gap is so big that none of them is even on the radar for Mihawk compared to Shanks


Mihawk compared to shanks while the admirals are above him

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk compared to shanks while the admirals are above him


How do you explain the "World Strongest Swordsman" title then?  

Weren't you the one who keeps clinging on to the WSM title of Old Sickbeard?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> How do you explain the "World Strongest Swordsman" title then?
> 
> Weren't you the one who keeps clinging on to the WSM title of Old Sickbeard?


Whitebeard was the strongest pirate not man. Anyways, mihawk title has quotation marks 

We are entering the last saga and you’re still going by titles, when we have luffy defeating the wsc


----------



## trance (Jun 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Do you understand what is a fictional character?


no

explain it to me daddy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Whitebeard was the strongest pirate not man. Anyways, mihawk title has quotation marks
> 
> We are entering the last saga and you’re still going by titles, when we have luffy defeating the wsc


Whitebeard is also called the World's Strongest Man, a title he obtained in his prime.



I am just trying to get you to be consistent with your arguments man, and I don't see how quotation marks mean anything in titles? That's just nit-picking.

It feels like you are just trying to cherry pick titles and all that to suit your Admirals Agenda.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Whitebeard is also called the World's Strongest Man, a title he obtained in his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has nothing to do with what I said, WB title has no quotations marks. When you can only bring up title instead of feats then ion know what to say. We are entering eos we can’t keep saying “but… title!”


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Has nothing to do with what I said, WB title has no quotations marks. When you can only bring up title instead of feats then ion know what to say. We are entering eos we can’t keep saying “but… title!”


So title basically only matters or do not matter when it feats the agenda? Amazing.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So title basically only matters or do not matter when it feats the agenda? Amazing.


Kaido backed up his title by feats 
WB backed up his title by feats
Mihawk didn’t, I don’t even know why you’re bringing up the title when GB isn’t a swordsmen lol


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Kaido backed up his title by feats
> WB backed up his title by feats
> Mihawk didn’t, I don’t even know why you’re bringing up the title when GB isn’t a swordsmen lol


What titles do the admirals have ? Also it is clear that GB and Fuji are swordsmen given GB's potential Black Blade and Fuji's reliance on his Sword for all attacks.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What titles do the admirals have ? Also it is clear that GB and Fuji are swordsmen given GB's potential Black Blade and Fuji's reliance on his Sword for all attacks.


So you’re making headcannon, we see GB clearly is heavily reliant on his df more then his sword,  Fuji is the most swordsmen out of all the admirals yet oda refused in his own handwriting to claim he’s a swordsmen. Sorry but mihawk had his chance at MF and oda showed us who he truly is
Btw I can do the same thing, world government strongest>WG member

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duhul10 (Jun 17, 2022)

None of them have any good feats  but I'm giving it to Mihawk of course based on portrayal.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Turrin (Jun 17, 2022)

GB and Mihawk both have claims to the title of Zoro’s Final or Penultimate enemy. Both are insanely powerful and have black blades. It’s very hard for me to say who would win this, until we find out more what happens to Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Whitebeard is also called the World's Strongest Man, a title he obtained in his prime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mihawk's title doesn't have quotation marks (Not that it matters much). GreenEggs knows that it's his epithet "Hawkeye" that's in quotation marks in the Japanese raw, not WSS. He constantly tries to trick people by posting raws with his own propaganda translation.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk's title doesn't have quotation marks (Not that it matters much). GreenEggs knows that it's his epithet "Hawkeye" that's in quotation marks in the Japanese raw, not WSS. He constantly tries to trick people by posting raws with his own propaganda translation.


I will give him that he is the fucking funniest admiral poster by a long shot. Idk how he manages to contort every scene into something else but it’s fucking amazing. “Did Shanks make him excited when he visited his island”

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk's title doesn't have quotation marks (Not that it matters much). GreenEggs knows that it's his epithet "Hawkeye" that's in quotation marks in the Japanese raw, not WSS. He constantly tries to trick people by posting raws with his own propaganda translation.


He always abuses "WSM" to wank admirals, but when it comes to WSS he completely ignores it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

So much trickeries


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> So you’re making headcannon, we see GB clearly is heavily reliant on his df more then his sword,  Fuji is the most swordsmen out of all the admirals yet oda refused in his own handwriting to claim he’s a swordsmen. Sorry but mihawk had his chance at MF and oda showed us who he truly is
> Btw I can do the same thing, world government strongest>WG member




Lol, who are you trying to fool man?

Admirals as whole ofc are the WG strongest forces compared to a single WSS called Mihawk, unless we are talking about Mihawk = 3 admirals.

The "forces" of the WG refers to Shichibukai and Admirals as a whole, and that Admirals together > the Shichibukai, which is logical.


----------



## Ludi (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk most likely

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> Mihawk's title doesn't have quotation marks (Not that it matters much). GreenEggs knows that it's his epithet "Hawkeye" that's in quotation marks in the Japanese raw, not WSS. He constantly tries to trick people by posting raws with his own propaganda translation.


Why are you spreading false reports? Call up any translator and they’ll say it’s quotation marks


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 17, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> I will give him that he is the fucking funniest admiral poster by a long shot. Idk how he manages to contort every scene into something else but it’s fucking amazing. “Did Shanks make him excited when he visited his island”


Yeah he is on his own level   

That question, "Did Shanks make him excited when he visited his island" is pure gold. I read it and did a double take


Ushiromiya Battler said:


> He always abuses "WSM" to wank admirals, but when it comes to WSS he completely ignores it.


Yeah. Do you know what's funny? That Fuji pic. He insists that it says 'sword-user' and not 'swordsman'. I can't find it now but there is a reddit thread by GreenEggs where he asks for a translation of that raw. A native Japanese speaker says 'swordsman' Yet GreenEggs still posts that raw trying to trick people

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Why are you spreading false reports? Call up any translator and they’ll say it’s quotation marks






What quotations?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

So much dishonesty

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jun 17, 2022)

The pool look fine, OL still hasnt Lost it completely.


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What quotations?


Raws very clearly have quotations mark



Seraphoenix said:


> Yeah. Do you know what's funny? That Fuji pic. He insists that it says 'sword-user' and not 'swordsman'. I can't find it now but there is a reddit thread by GreenEggs where he asks for a translation of that raw. A native Japanese speaker says 'swordsman' Yet GreenEggs still posts that raw trying to trick people


You know what’s crazy, puck and all other Japanese speakers says the word means sword user, there is no kenshi there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk of course.


----------



## Strobacaxi (Jun 17, 2022)

Ah I missed @GreenEggsAHam those new trolls like Germa and Shwanks just can't compare

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Raws very clearly have quotations mark
> 
> 
> You know what’s crazy, puck and all other Japanese speakers says the word means sword user, there is no kenshi there





Raws of Mihawk's WSS without quotation marks.
So it basically means that MIhawk's WSS title has appeared both with and without quotations mark, meaning that quotation marks don't mean jackshit other than nitpickers trying to push their agenda. 

A title is valid regardless of quotation marks, and it can appear either with or without it.

I can understand some kanji btw, so don't try to fool me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Karma (Jun 17, 2022)

Quotation Mark Piece

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> So Chapter 50 isn't canon because you said so? You have so much bullshit man.


Is chapter 925 and 956 not canon?


Ushiromiya Battler said:


> You have so much bullshit man.


Says the man who has fleet admiral=Yonko>admiral nonsense


Ushiromiya Battler said:


> Must his title ALWAYS appear when he comes out?


Bro the two Times  he was introduced his Title alway appeared. It’s not a coincidence that when the world government strips him of his warlord status it’s not there. I don’t even know why his title matters since world government strongest>a WG member


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Is chapter 925 and 956 not canon?
> 
> Says the man who has fleet admiral=Yonko>admiral nonsense
> 
> Bro the two Times  he was introduced his Title alway appeared. It’s not a coincidence that when the world government strips him of his warlord status it’s not there. I don’t even know why his title matters since world government strongest>a WG member


They are all canon, meaning that regardless of whether Mihawk's title has quotation marks or not, or if it didn't appear that one time he makes his appearance, he is still the World Strongest Swordsman since early One Piece until Zoro takes that title away from him. His title has never been stated to be revoked, so it still remains.

Yonko are indeed stronger than Admirals, but the gap is close.

The WG was NEVER stated to revoke his title, don't force bullshit.

WG strongest force was referring to Kuzan + Sakazuki + Borsalino, ofc 3 admirals combined is stronger than Mihawk alone.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 17, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Mihawk compared to shanks while the admirals are above him


i asked mshadows and he said it is referring to the admirals as a group. Which makes sense because it is also the only way to reconcile that with Mihawk being wss when 2 admirals have swords.


GreenEggsAHam said:


> Raws very clearly have quotations mark
> 
> 
> You know what’s crazy, puck and all other Japanese speakers says the word means sword user, there is no kenshi there


where do you get raws

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> WG strongest force was referring to Kuzan + Sakazuki + Borsalino, ofc 3 admirals combined is stronger than Mihawk alone.


Why would robin hype up Aokiji of having to the title  if it meant three of them together  

Japan speaker told me it meant both individually and combined 




Mihawk has been in the story for like 1000+ chapter and you still relying on a title


----------



## God Movement (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk extreme diff.


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 17, 2022)

The Mihawk disrespect has got to stop.


----------



## Soba (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm a closet Mihawk fanboy( even have a necklace of his sword) but I'm not sure about this one. 

They're in the same ballpark, that's for sure. Gotta have to see more feats from both of them to decide this one. 

Either way it's probably extreme diff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 17, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> The Mihawk disrespect has got to stop.


The mihawk wank has got to stop you mean


----------



## Udell (Jun 17, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Citation? Pretty sure the WSS is just the swordsman who is the strongest. Doesn't matter what the hell you use to facilitate it.


It says worlds strongest *swordsman*. So if he is a swordsman who is the strongest someone else can still beat him which is my point. Green Bull change the landscape at Udon, you really think he gonna sit there and let Mihawk just shred him? Hello the dude has devil fruit as well, people really should think about these things.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Jun 17, 2022)

Udell said:


> It says worlds strongest *swordsman*.


I can see that. I asked you to cite where it was said that the world's strongest swordsman was exclusive to "no one has greater sword skill than him". So...will you do that?


Udell said:


> Hello the dude has devil fruit as well


Yeah, and everyone else also has haki.
Strongest swordsman is the strongest character who identifies as a swordsman. That is all.
If GB is a swordsman then he is weaker.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Orca (Jun 17, 2022)

Mihawk and Admirals are same level. 50/50 fight.


----------



## Udell (Jun 18, 2022)

Sablés said:


> I can see that. I asked you to cite where it was said that the world's strongest swordsman was exclusive to "no one has greater sword skill than him". So...will you do that?
> 
> Yeah, and everyone else also has haki.
> Strongest swordsman is the strongest character who identifies as a swordsman. That is all.
> If GB is a swordsman then he is weaker.


If he is the strongest swordsman then reasoning skills will tell you that his skills are superior, otherwise he wouldn't be the strongest. It is asinine to think that his title is talking about brute sword strength. He tip a bullet with his sword, he clearly is the best at handling the sword. He is also the reason for Zoro's increased skills as well. 

No he is not the strongest character. Just stop. Zoro's goal cannot be stronger than Luffy's goal, that doesn't even make sense, stop making up crap to suit your bad narrative. Mihawk is not the strongest character smh.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## chaintoad (Jun 19, 2022)

EOS Luffy normally: strongest character of all time, can solo everyone, above PK level
EOS Luffy but he has a sword in his hand: loses to WSS Mihawk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Jun 19, 2022)

Worlds Strongest Swordsplant vs Worlds Strongest Swordsman.

Tricky.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 19, 2022)

GB tries to suck Mihawk's huge black CoC sword but it's too much for him and chokes from the sheer amount of "nutrients" he consumed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Lewd 5


----------



## Sablés (Jun 19, 2022)

Udell said:


> If he is the strongest swordsman then reasoning skills will tell you that his skills are superior,


No. If he is the strongest swordsman then he is the one who stands atop all other "swordsmen", as is literally defined in supplementary material. None of that skill nonsense you're running your mouth about is stated anywhere in canon. Don't confuse "reason" for what you really want to be the case. You could have a supreme nippon styles passed over 10000 years, but if you lose to another swordsman with nothing but brute force then you are the inferior swordsman. Simple as.



> No he is not the strongest character. Just stop. Zoro's goal cannot be stronger than Luffy's goal, that doesn't even make sense, stop making up crap to suit your bad narrative. Mihawk is not the strongest character smh.


Strawman.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk High diffs
Mihawk confirmed he holds back against weaker opponents so Greenbull's feats don't scale above Mihawk's.


----------



## J★J♥ (Jun 20, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> How do you explain the "World Strongest Swordsman" title then?
> 
> Weren't you the one who keeps clinging on to the WSM title of Old Sickbeard?


Is "Worlds strongest swordsman" above "Worlds strongest mercinary" ?
Pretty sure Shichibukai are mercenaries so Hajrudin >> Mihawk confirmed


----------



## Beyblade (Jun 20, 2022)

J★J♥ said:


> Is "Worlds strongest swordsman" above "Worlds strongest mercinary" ?
> Pretty sure Shichibukai are mercenaries so Hajrudin >> Mihawk confirmed


Hajrudin >> Mihawk >>> GreenBull.

Doesn't change a thing from the thread.


----------



## Inferno Jewls (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk high extremes any admiral besides Akainu/Aokiji

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk very high-extreme diff. Also, if Greenbull is a swordsman he automatically loses.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Beyblade (Jun 20, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Mihawk very high-extreme diff. Also, if Greenbull is a swordsman he automatically loses.


Admirals need to all change weapons tbh, carrying a sword these days makes one so vulnerable.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rumbero (Jun 20, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What quotations?


I'd very much like to read a chapter or 2 with just their interactions. Hillarious maried couple

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 20, 2022)

EoS Zoro > Ghandi > Mihawk => GB

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 20, 2022)

Ushiromiya Battler said:


> What quotations?


Mihawk's comebacks are hilarious

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk wins, and it has little to do with his title.

For even if we disregard that as it pertains to Green Bull in this argument:

-His title still applies in making him the superior of Rayleigh, a swordsman capable of stalemating an Admiral;
-His hype and parity to Shanks;
-And as Zoro's final opponent, which is enough to put him above the likes of a single Admiral conscripted in the Navy draft.

That is even putting aside his lacklustre and mostly apathetic performance in Marineford.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Udell (Jun 20, 2022)

Sablés said:


> No. If he is the strongest swordsman then he is the one who stands atop all other "swordsmen", as is literally defined in supplementary material. None of that skill nonsense you're running your mouth about is stated anywhere in canon. Don't confuse "reason" for what you really want to be the case. You could have a supreme nippon styles passed over 10000 years, but if you lose to another swordsman with nothing but brute force then you are the inferior swordsman. Simple as.
> 
> 
> Strawman.


Swordsman are skilled by default so this argument holds zero grounds. Just to swing a sword right requires technique and to cut certain things requires skill. Zoro couldn't cut Mr. 1 with brute force and neither will Mihawk. This series has haki and Mihawk saw it fit to use his haki as well, lets just agree to disagree. Mihawk won't be standing at the top if he couldn't do what everyone else is clearly doing.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 20, 2022)

Udell said:


> Swordsman are skilled by default


Every fighter worth noting is skilled by default in whatever field they are in.
I am asking you to provide citation of where the manga states that the WSS title* in particular *is granted to the most skilled (technique) swordsman instead of just the strongest person who is a swordsman.

There is nothing to agree or disagree on. You either have the evidence to substantiate your opinion or you don't.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk's title has nothing to do with strength, just has cutting a mountain sized iceberg has nothing to do with it  



His title only applies to spreading butter on bread, cutting apples, fencing with the sword swallowers, and using acupuncture

Reactions: Funny 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Sablés (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Mihawk's title has nothing to do with strength, just has cutting a mountain sized iceberg has nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> His title only applies to spreading butter on bread, cutting apples, fencing with the sword swallowers, and using acupuncture


I swear, anime/manga has poisoned the mind on the definition of  "skill".

The term literally just means aptitude. If someone performs at a higher level than you, then they are more skilled. It's that fucking simple.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 20, 2022)

Udell said:


> If he is the strongest swordsman then reasoning skills will tell you that his skills are superior, otherwise he wouldn't be the strongest


Even if we went with this, skill simply means the ability to excel at something. Most skilled is virtually no different than strongest in this context, it just means the swordsman who would beat all other swordsman, that's the important part here.


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> -And as Zoro's final opponent, which is enough to put him above the likes of a single Admiral conscripted in the Navy draft.


This is pretty big considering that Zoro is very very likely to beat an admiral before he fights Mihawk. Narratively it doesn’t make sense for the admiral to be as big of an obstacle as Mihawk.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Furinji Saiga (Jun 20, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Mihawk's title has nothing to do with strength, just has cutting a mountain sized iceberg has nothing to do with it
> 
> 
> 
> His title only applies to spreading butter on bread, cutting apples, fencing with the sword swallowers, and using acupuncture


I must say I am shocked and appalled...
 

The "Skill" argument died YEARS ago. Any proper fan of Shanks would never go with such an outdated fallacy. 

The TRUE Shanks bros have been going all in on tentacle Haki Shanks for years, I mean sure it has failed miserably for them in Wano but at least get with the times.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jun 20, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> This is pretty big considering that Zoro is very very likely to beat an admiral before he fights Mihawk. Narratively it doesn’t make sense for the admiral to be as big of an obstacle as Mihawk.


The exact opposite is applied but go on.
Wano already humbled Zoro fans showing luffy is the protagonist so thinking anyone but luffy will fight after he defeated the world government is baloney


----------



## Udell (Jun 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Even if we went with this, skill simply means the ability to excel at something. Most skilled is virtually no different than strongest in this context, it just means the swordsman who would beat all other swordsman, that's the important part here.


All other swordsmen but not everyone fights with just a sword which was my initial point. Green bull has a plant base DF and he will obviously use it, he is not a moron. I don't care if he carries around a sword, Mihawk doesn't win by default because he is the WSS. If that is the case then Mihawk would beat WB who was the WSM because whitebeard carries around a sword. That logic is asinine but alas this is OL what can I expect.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Udell (Jun 21, 2022)

If Mihawk is stronger than the admirals then why he join the warlords? Looks like he was avoiding having to fight the admirals in the first place. WSS doesn't like a challenge. Wouldn't be surprise if he is hiding on captain Buggy's ship.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Udell (Jun 21, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Every fighter worth noting is skilled by default in whatever field they are in.
> I am asking you to provide citation of where the manga states that the WSS title* in particular *is granted to the most skilled (technique) swordsman instead of just the strongest person who is a swordsman.
> 
> There is nothing to agree or disagree on. You either have the evidence to substantiate your opinion or you don't.


If they had more skill than Mihawk with the sword then they would be able to beat him.


----------



## truedetectiveseason2intro (Jun 21, 2022)

Mihawk high diff


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Mihawk: ‘Only one Mosshead takes my title’

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deltaniner (Jun 21, 2022)

Udell said:


> If Mihawk is stronger than the admirals then why he join the warlords?


Money, boredom and so that he wouldn't have to go through the trouble of killing every Tom, Dick and Harry with a Marine hat.


Udell said:


> Looks like he was avoiding having to fight the admirals in the first place.


Nah, he just didn't care to.


Udell said:


> WSS doesn't like a challenge.


In Two Piece, yeah.


Udell said:


> Wouldn't be surprise if he is hiding on captain Buggy's ship.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 21, 2022)

I actually think that Issho is going to defeat Mihawk and steal the title of "World's Strongest Swordsman" right before the Final War.

This will raise the stakes when Zoro faces him down again, solo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1 | Optimistic 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mihawk unlocks his inner gardening skills and greenbull gets pruned.


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Midhawk keeps going down the ladder  

This is the second Marine after EoS Helmeppo to troll his title.


----------



## bil02 (Jun 21, 2022)

Mihawk: I'll stay at the top until the day you(Zoro) come challenge me.

OL poster: Shiryuu,Fuji,Buggy are going to take mihawk's World strongest title.

Tf?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ezekjuninor (Jun 21, 2022)

Zoro not fighting Mihawk would be like Luffy not becoming pirate king. I don’t know why anyone would even think of it happening.


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 21, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Zoro not fighting Mihawk would be like Luffy not becoming pirate king. I don’t know why anyone would even think of it happening.


Not really. Zoro just has to fight and beat whoever currently has the title in order to reach his dream. It doesn't HAVE to be Mihawk.

Granted, if Mihawk loses, I do expect Zoro to fight him before fighting whoever beat him.


----------



## Dead Precedence (Jun 21, 2022)

Ezekjuninor said:


> Zoro not fighting Mihawk would be like Luffy not becoming pirate king. I don’t know why anyone would even think of it happening.


It’d  be like Luffy not fighting BB to become PK. The fight is just as important as the title itself. I guess the mind state is similar to Shanks falling before he meets Luffy again but I doubt Shiryu has what it takes to take him out. He’d have to get gangbanged by the entire BB pirates or lose to Teach himself if they want to take him out. 

OT Mihawk is a beast when you think about the fact that he’s the only character atm with a title over an Yonko and an admiral.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Baroxio (Jun 22, 2022)

Dead Precedence said:


> It’d  be like Luffy not fighting BB to become PK. The fight is just as important as the title itself. I guess the mind state is similar to Shanks falling before he meets Luffy again but I doubt Shiryu has what it takes to take him out. He’d have to get gangbanged by the entire BB pirates or lose to Teach himself if they want to take him out.
> 
> OT Mihawk is a beast when you think about the fact that he’s the only character atm with a title over an Yonko and an admiral.


Pirate King was never about defeating X opponent. It was always about finding One Piece on Raftel. The only reason why he'd ever need to fight Blackbeard would be if Blackbeard had a Red Poneglyph. But if he did, it'd be one that was previously owned by the Whitebeard pirates, and thus it's just as likely that he can get the rubbings from Marco and the rest of the Whitebeard remnants. 

But here's the thing: Has Blackbeard ever actually stated that he wants to be the next Pirate King? I get the feeling that Blackbeard is after something else, likely whatever the hell Xebec was after. Possibly one of the Ancient Weapons. 

In other words, I think Blackbeard will be a villain for AFTER Luffy becomes Pirate King, in a God's Valley Part 2 incident. Was Roger already Pirate King when he fought Xebec at God Valley? If so, Luffy will be Pirate King when he takes out Blackbeard. That's my prediction at least.


----------



## ShWanks (Jul 15, 2022)

Change my mind Admirals > Shanks & Mihawk. Those two haven't peaked yet like the Admirals & I believe Mihawk's title refers to him being the strongest when it comes to the blade only. Zoro has to fight Mihawk before the WG so Aramaki might be his final opponent & Luffy's Akainu. I believe Aramaki Is Akainu's Zoro. Shanks is also the only Yonko compared to his First Mate & a direct nigh equal to Mihawk which is consistent that Vista held his own against Mihawk like databooks say. Databooks also used Shanks to hype Admirals. Bout to make a post on this


----------



## Udell (Aug 5, 2022)

Udell said:


> If Mihawk is stronger than the admirals then why he join the warlords? Looks like he was avoiding having to fight the admirals in the first place. WSS doesn't like a challenge. Wouldn't be surprise if he is hiding on captain Buggy's ship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Corax (Aug 5, 2022)

With new developments it isn't so clear now. Mihawk might really fall before GB. In this case GB will face a stronger version of Zoro.


----------



## WutangLoc23 (Aug 5, 2022)

Corax said:


> With new developments it isn't so clear now. Mihawk might really fall before GB. In this case GB will face a stronger version of Zoro.



What new developments makes you think that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CC Ravis (Aug 5, 2022)

I've seen how this match-up plays out once a month when I mow the lawn.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 5, 2022)

WutangLoc23 said:


> What new developments makes you think that?


Buggy >> mihawk since the WG thinks buggy is the captain of cross guild.... This sort of bullshit.


----------



## deltaniner (Aug 5, 2022)

Imagine actually using Buggy being Mihawk's captain as a way to downplay him.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 5, 2022)

deltaniner said:


> Imagine actually using Buggy being Mihawk's captain as a way to downplay him.


He isn't even confirmed to be their captain...

This is expected when yonko stans and admirals stans team up.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haoshoku (Aug 6, 2022)

You know greenbull is a swordsman

Reactions: Like 1


----------

